# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Trải nghiệm 3 điểm mạnh trên Lenovo Tab S8

## hardest

Trải nghiệm 3 điểm mạnh trên Lenovo Tab S8 – màn hình sắc nét, hiệu năng mạnh mẽ & chụp ảnh ấn tượng.


Sau một thời gian ngắn trải nghiệm chiếc tablet đến từ Lenovo, mình đã rất ngạc nhiên về những gì mà một chiếc tablet tầm trung đem lại. Lenovo Tab S8 có rất nhiều điểm tốt đáng để đề cập đến, nhưng trong bài viết này mình sẽ đánh giá 3 điểm mà mình cho là đáng giá nhất bao gồm màn hình, hiệu năng và camera của máy.


*Màn hình:*
​
Tất nhiên đối với các thiết bị di động hiện nay, màn hình cảm ứng là điểm rất quan trọng. Màn hình là nơi người dùng nhìn vào mỗi ngày, là nơi họ tương tác với các nội dung. Thật tuyệt vời khi Tab S8 có một màn hình rất tốt, khoan hãy nói về thông số kĩ thuật chúng ta sẽ nói về khả năng sử dụng thực tế. 


Màn hình Tab S8 có kích thước tương đối gọn gàng, hiển thị sắc nét và màu sắc trong, đẹp. Thiết bị cũng đem lại góc nhìn tốt, dù người dùng nhìn ở các góc khác nhau thì chất lượng hình ảnh trên màn hình này vẫn được đảm bảo. Khả năng hiển thị ngoài trời ở mức khá, tuy nhiên trải nghiệm sẽ không được tốt vì màn hình khá chói.


Còn về thông số thì Lenovo Tab S8 sở hữu màn hình: 8.0 inch, tấm nền IPS LCD, và độ phân giải Full HD 1200 x 1920 pixel, đạt 283 ppi. Đây là một thông số rất ấn tượng đối với một chiếc tablet dưới 6.500.000 VNĐ.


*Hiệu năng:* 
​
Tab S8 có hiệu năng ở mức tốt, đủ tốt để các bạn có thể chiến hầu hết các game trên Google Play một cách mượt mà. Có thể thấy hiệu năng từ bộ xử lý Intel Atom Z3745 là rất ấn tượng. Hiện tượng giật lag hầu như xuất hiện rất ít hoặc không xuất hiện trong quá trình sử dụng cuả người dùng, các bạn hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm về vấn đề hiệu năng của máy.


RAM 2GB cũng cho phép thiết bị quản lý đa nhiệm khá tốt, hầu hết khi dung các ứng dụng thông thường thì máy gần như không phải load lại ứng dụng.


Về thông số thì Tab S8 sử dụng CPU Intel Atom 4 nhân với xung nhịp 1.86GHz, RAM 2GB.


*Camera:*
​
Các nhà sản xuất tablet thường không quá trú trọng vào phần camera vì theo họ tablet là quá to và cồng kềnh để đưa lên và bắt những khoảng khắc. Tất nhiên quan điểm đó không sai nhưng với việc đi ngược lại quan điểm đó và làm một chiếc tablet với camera chính ấn tượng như việc Lenovo đã làm với Tab S8 là rất đáng khen ngợi.


Camera trên Tab S8 có độ phân giải 8MP, hỗ trợ Auto Focus và đèn Flash LED. Ngoài việc thông số khá ấn tượng thì chất lượng hình ảnh cũng rất đáng khen. Hình ảnh từ Tab S8 cho độ chi tiết cao, màu sắc tương đối đẹp. Có thể nói trong thế giới các máy tính bảng thì đây là một camera rất tốt.

----------


## trangda

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm 3 điểm mạnh trên Lenovo Tab S8*

S8 là dòng tablet mình thấy Lenovo thiết kế theo phong cách thời trang nhất nhưng màu trắng đẹp qá nhưng mà hơi bị dơ :3 Xài bao da thì nhìn máy không đẹp.

----------


## betterlife

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm 3 điểm mạnh trên Lenovo Tab S8*

Tablet android thì dùng 8" là ngon ,độ phân giải Full HD nữa thì quá tuyệt rồi hình ảnh mịn màng. Chip Intel cũng lợi thế cho hiệu năng.

----------


## cameraquansat

*Trả lời: Trải nghiệm 3 điểm mạnh trên Lenovo Tab S8*

Con này Camera đang được chú ý nhất chụp ảnh chất nhất trong các Tablet tầm trung.

----------

